# I need to repair a blown fan header on my motherboard!



## Q9650 (May 3, 2011)

I was checking the voltages on my motherboard`s fan header with a digital multimeter and accidentaly i shorted the pins and caused a spark enough to blow it!  I need to know if the transistor supplying the +12volts to the fan is still fine or what SMD compnent has been damaged? The traces on the board are still fine so if someone can tell me how to repair it i will be very grateful! the blown fan header is 4pin PWM type.


----------



## Q9650 (May 3, 2011)

here is a screenshot of the blown fan header sys_fan2.








Note: this is not a screenshot of my actual board (board is a gigabyte GA-EP45T-UD3P)  i got it from google


----------



## streetfighter 2 (May 3, 2011)

Did you try plugging a fan into it?


----------



## Q9650 (May 4, 2011)

yes both 3pin and 4pins fans don`t spin!   the header still reads the rpm speed but someone on other forums told me the mosfet transistor or the cap maybe be damaged and need to be replaced


----------



## Q9650 (May 5, 2011)

OK !!! i did it!! i replaced the mosfet transistor and now the fan header is back ..it`s alive it`s alive!!!


----------



## Chryonn (May 5, 2011)

Hey, well done. you've got more courage than i in that situation. glad to know it's all working fine again


----------



## Q9650 (May 5, 2011)

Chryonn said:


> Hey, well done. you've got more courage than i in that situation. glad to know it's all working fine again



Thanks man! It was abit hard to solder the new mosfet as it was very tight next to the sata connector but everything is fine now!


----------



## OneMoar (May 7, 2011)

/me would have just bought a 4pin ATX molex to fan adapter


----------

